# Hello from tx coast



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

Another new skiff owner from tx. Shopped for years before purchasing a used Mav. Hpx-T. Love the boat, completely different from any boat I have ever been on before. I look forward to sharing my experience as I make minor modifications along the way.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Yama! That's a nice rig, always likes those. What part of the coast?


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Welcome Yama! That's a nice rig, always likes those. What part of the coast?


I live closer to Galveston but I fish the coastal bend a lot. POC and Seadrift area.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I may have to hitch a ride! I'm in Spring Branch, learning the water around West Bay and really want to explore a little further south.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yamadog said:


> Another new skiff owner from tx. Shopped for years before purchasing a used Mav. Hpx-T. Love the boat, completely different from any boat I have ever been on before. I look forward to sharing my experience as I make minor modifications along the way.


Welcome Yamadog. League City resident and the coastal bend is also one of my favorites.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Welcome Yamadog. League City resident and the coastal bend is also one of my favorites.


Welcome.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Yamadog said:


> Another new skiff owner from tx. Shopped for years before purchasing a used Mav. Hpx-T. Love the boat, completely different from any boat I have ever been on before. I look forward to sharing my experience as I make minor modifications along the way.


Welcome


----------

